# Redoing my 90gal



## JayD976 (Apr 30, 2014)

My plan is to completely redo my current community setup and turn it into a Central American Biotope.

Fish stock:
1-2 - firemouths
1-2 - convicts
1- Blue Acara
1- BN Pleco
3- Bosemani rainbow fish
6-7 dithers (probably giant danio)
2 - Pictus catfish

(will need to rehome my 7 Rummynose tetras to another tank and will need to rehome my 4" Pearl Gourami as well.)

Technical setup:
1- Emperor 400 HOB filter
1- AC110 HOB filter
1- Magnum 350
1- 250W Ebojagr heater
1- Penguin power head

Aesthetically:
- replacing current gravel with black sand
- adding a universal rocks natural background
- adding varied sizes of driftwood, rocks and plants for a natural biotope look.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum...

Sounds like you're all set with filtration. I'd suggest a slimline BG in a tank with an 18" depth. Some of them take up so much room.

Are you interested in pairs or breeding behavior?


----------



## JayD976 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thank you. I'm currently deciding between the Universal Rocks "crevice" or "rocky" style backgrounds they are very natural looking but flexible and only about 1" thick. Not looking for breeding pairs as I'm not looking for the added aggression.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Bit confused.. is that your current stock that you are getting rid of or your proposed stock? If it's your proposed stock the only species that are CA are the Firemouths and Convicts.. :-?


----------



## JayD976 (Apr 30, 2014)

CjCichlid said:


> Bit confused.. is that your current stock that you are getting rid of or your proposed stock? If it's your proposed stock the only species that are CA are the Firemouths and Convicts.. :-?


The convicts, firemouths and blue acara will all be new. The rainbows are currently in the tank with the rummynose tetras and the gourami. The rainbows will be dithers and since I can't really find CA American dithers those will stay along with giant danios as I used to keep rainbows with my Oscar in the past with no issues. The BN is already in the tank and has been for about 8yrs. It won't be a true CA biotope I suppose, but should make for a good setup.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I think you should do singles of each of the cichlids you proposed. Buy them as juveniles and raise them together. I've heard the acara can be a bit timid, so watch for any problems involving that. The dither fish will be important. Pictus cats do best in groups and can be a bit nippy.


----------



## JayD976 (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeah, I plan to do one of each. The Pictus will probably be 3 or a suitable alternative.


----------



## JayD976 (Apr 30, 2014)

Before:


Current:
(Still a little bit cloudy from the change over)


The power head will likely be removed as it's not really necessary and I may lay the thermometer down to make it look better/hide it more. Still looking for the perfect decor to finish the tank aquascaping.

Fish colors really pop now:


----------



## JayD976 (Apr 30, 2014)

Making some progress. I still have a nice piece of Mopani wood soaking and still need to add some more plants to kind of fill it in a bit and establish different territories and sight breaks.

But this is where we are at so far:


And a little side view:


----------



## JayD976 (Apr 30, 2014)

Added a few more plants. Just waiting for the last piece of Malaysian driftwood to finish soaking. Then all thats left is to add it to the tank and start getting the rest of the fish that will inhabit the tank.


----------



## JayD976 (Apr 30, 2014)

Any good ways to positively distinguish a young Blue Acara from a young GT? I know it's way too easy to confuse the two and a GT would end up slaughtering my tank with what I have and plan to add.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

JayD976 said:


> Any good ways to positively distinguish a young Blue Acara from a young GT? I know it's way too easy to confuse the two


Different body shape. Different blotch in the middle of the body. Different mouth. Different pattern on fins, ect.
Easily distinguished, even as juvies....though the differences are not so easy to describe.
If your not sure, snap a picture and post them. Unless the pictures are very, very poor, there will be zero doubt.


----------



## JayD976 (Apr 30, 2014)

Here's some pics of him, what do you think? BA or GT?


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Blue Acara.


----------



## JayD976 (Apr 30, 2014)

Any suggestions on a 3-4" dither/space filler that mainly occupys the mid to top levels?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Maybe some swordtails? BTW, your Boesmani's have great color.


----------



## JayD976 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks, really is a testament to the darker substrate. Before the black sand their colors weren't nearly as vibrant.


----------



## JayD976 (Apr 30, 2014)

I haven't really found any swordtails that I like.

Currently leaning towards:
1. Penguin tetra
2. Buenos Aires Tetra
3. Red eye tetra


----------

